# ssh desde Internet (RESUELTO)

## sunbqto

Hola amigos..

   Otra vez ando desfasado en el tiempo y aunque para muchos sea una tonteria, simplemente no consigo informacion concreta que me permita conectarme a mi LAN desde Internet.

   Puedo usar ssh localmente, pero necesito hacerlo desde fuera tambien, estoy nuevo con IP-Tables (como con todo) y quiero hacerlo desde casa. 

   Este es mi plataforma de Red:

  1.- Modem-Router: Comtrend CT-5361 con conexion ADSL IP Estatica.

  2.- Switch Gestinable

  3.- Server Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r5 con dos tarjetas ethernet 100 Mbits para jugar con Samba + IP-Tables. (ssh instalado)

 4.- Red Local NTFS funcionando con direcciones IP estaticas 192.168.1.x.

  Las dudas son muchas, si alguien me muestra la luz, se lo agradeceria.Last edited by sunbqto on Fri Sep 21, 2007 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

abre el puerto tcp que te de la gana en el router ( a ser posible uno que sea mayor de 3000 o algo asi) y redirige ese puerto al puerto 22 del equipo al que te quieres conectar. En algunos routers a esa opción la llaman NAPT. 

Luego para conectarte remotamente simplemente pones ssh usuario@ip_externa -p puerto_que_has_abieto_en_el_router.

saluetes

EDITO: que me he colao, tienes que añadir -p para indicar el puerto.

----------

## sunbqto

Gringo, tu como siempre, pocas palabras pero las necesarias.

Lo probare mañana.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## mad93

En el router, con napt, se puede redirigir directamente el puerto 22 al pc que quieras (de echo napt diria que no reescribe el puerto de destino, simplemente lo rerige, diria  :Razz:  ).

----------

## sunbqto

Tan facil como lo explica Gringo:

en mis palabras para los mas novatos (como yo)

1.- Entre al router

http://192.168.2.1

   --->Advancing Settings (o configuration no recuerdo ahora)

   ------->NAT

   ----------->Virtual Servers

                    Creo el servicio porque no esta Predefinido

                    NAPT: Network Address Port Translation  en la Interface 192.168.X, conectada al router

                    Abro el Puerto 3600 (similar como lo hacen para Emule y otros p2p)

Name Server   External Port  Start/End     Protocol    Internal Port Start /End 

NAPT  ******************* 3600/ 3600 ** TCP ***************** 22 /22

                                                  SAVE/REBOOT

2.- Y ya desde la consola en casa:

 # ssh "user_name@XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" -p 3600  (donde X es la IP del router)

y adentro, a trabajar desde casa, a ver si tengo suerte con IP-Tables.

Gracias nuevamente Gringo.

Gracias mad93Last edited by sunbqto on Fri Sep 21, 2007 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

El manual de seguridad de gentoo hace referencia a iptables de forma escueta, pero esta muy bien a mi me ayudo mucho.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=12#doc_chap5

----------

## sunbqto

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> El manual de seguridad de gentoo hace referencia a iptables de forma escueta, pero esta muy bien a mi me ayudo mucho.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=12#doc_chap5

 

Lo Imperativo por ahora es el Control de Ancho de Banda y un Stop al los P2P.

 Ando por aca: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Shaping

  Esta basado en un script que Marca los paquetes asignadoles Prioridades

 Si necesito ayuda, lo hare en otro hilo.

Gracias

----------

